# E-Bay and Golf Equipment.



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I have perused E-Bay many times, checking out the availability of golf equipment, but have never bought anything. Why? Cause to start off with I may be under a mis-representation regarding the use of E-Bay. I always thought it was a facility for individuals to list items for sale at whatever they thought was a fair price. Then why is every Callaway Big Bertha 3 wood, the exact same price. Come now, some of these items are going to be "like new" and some a disaster, yet every one is priced the same. 
OK so I find an article I want to purchase (usually in the USA), the price looks fair, but when we start checking what the individual wants for shipping, the price goes up substantially, now add in the UPS cross border charges and your better off buying from the local golf shop. 
Then there's Conterfeit knock offs, your assentially buying "sight un seen", sure they post pictures, but it doesn't take a genius to find a good picture of what ever he's selling. 
Then theres those individuals who wont except PAY PAL, they want a certified cheque, before they'll even ship. 
Then its always interesting following the bidding, most of the items are posted on a 7 day period. The starting bid is always ridiculously low and away it goes from there. By day 4 of the bidding its still below value but approaching a realistic value. By day 7 the cost is still below fair market value, so you figure "give it a shot",,, you wait and wait and wait and figure you've got the winning bid, but miraculously the bid jumps way over what you posted 15 seconds from the end of bidding. Ever get that pecular smell in the air..... 

Del


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Buyer Beware...

I've bought and sold guitars and golf equipment on ebay, but unlike the stores who advertise a bunch of the same things and often charge high freight, I tend to sell for a rather low price because I want to get rid of things. I also ship at cost instead of making a profit on it.

The fact of the matter is, I'd buy a putter or maybe a wedge on ebay, but not a whole set of clubs. I just have to see what they feel like before paying for them, or at least get them from a company like Callaway Preowned where there's a good return policy.

Check the seller's feedback and see if he has sold golf equipment before. The best deals will probably be from individuals.

YMMV


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Ebay is a big marketplace.. There are genuine sellers and genuine buyers. There are also sellers who place low bid price but high freight to encourage biddings. I think there is an ebay rule against this. There are also buyers who does not pay.

I have bought many things from Ebay US although I live half way round the globe. My current set of TM RAC LT2 irons were bought over EBay US. I still think it was a good buy and am till using the set.

Basically, buyers need to be aware of total cost involved. Since I do not live in the US, I always ask for all charges that I need to pay for, not only freight. I will also ask packing, packaging, handling fees as well. So, in the end I know what I need to pay is the bid price + this charges.

Another note, in my experience ( and I dont mean this to be a blanket statement), I am wary of sellers asking for western union transfers. Maybe I was bitten once. After the WU payments are made, goods did not arrive. Now I use paypal, other may prefer bidpay, etc.

And of course, check the sellers feedbacks. And if the person leaving the feedback is suspicious, check them as well. There are many sellers here in my area where they left feedback for themselves.

apologies for the long message... just that I have learnt the hard way and hope this do not repeat to anyone else.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> ...By day 7 the cost is still below fair market value, so you figure "give it a shot",,, you wait and wait and wait and figure you've got the winning bid, but miraculously the bid jumps way over what you posted 15 seconds from the end of bidding. Ever get that pecular smell in the air.....
> 
> Del


Hi Del

Regarding this bid "jumping", it is very common. This is the most active time when bidding for a popular item.

Some bidders will sit in front of the PC and stare ar the movement and try to counter by bidding or by setting a maximum bid.

Some do it automatically. There are systems to do the bidding. This is call "sniping". Typically, a user sets a max bid price, and tells the system when to start bidding. It can be 15sec before auction ends or 5 seconds before. So, the system will wait till the last seconds and put in the bids. It will keep bidding till the time expires or the max price is hit. With this system bidding, there is no chance a manual typing can match the speed in keying in a new price.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

And what prevents the seller from instigating false bidding (a buddy of his) to assure a high selling price. If he is determined to get a given price for the article, then even if his phony buyer goes to the max level and no one else bids, the worst case scenario he'll just put it up for sale again the next week.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

If you do make a golf purchase on e-Bay just verify with the seller that the item you intend to purchase is authentic. If you watch the site a lot you can find good deals once in a while on second hand equipment, but the new stuff is iffy...


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

When purchasing from eBay check the seller's feedback score...I recommend no less than 98%...I'm over secure...


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> And what prevents the seller from instigating false bidding (a buddy of his) to assure a high selling price. If he is determined to get a given price for the article, then even if his phony buyer goes to the max level and no one else bids, the worst case scenario he'll just put it up for sale again the next week.


Del, there is not stopping a seller to do false bidding although EBay has a policy against that. 

But, if the seller were to relist the item, depending on the number of times, he has to bear the listing fee. So, I really dont understand seller who pump up their own price. Why not just set a reserve price


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Its what I call Auction Bidding Dazzle, I went to a police auction where they were selling off unclaimed bikes. It started off ok, then people start going nuts, ending paying more for a used bike then a brand new one, they just didn't want to lose the bid....crazy eh....when your sitting there waiting for that last minute or so and the price starts jumping up, people start jumping up to....dumb but effective by the seller.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> Its what I call Auction Bidding Dazzle, I went to a police auction where they were selling off unclaimed bikes. It started off ok, then people start going nuts, ending paying more for a used bike then a brand new one, they just didn't want to lose the bid....crazy eh....when your sitting there waiting for that last minute or so and the price starts jumping up, people start jumping up to....dumb but effective by the seller.


Del, I agree it is effective for the seller. I know exactly how it felt sitting in front of the PC. I was one of those who jumped when the bids jumped.. haha But now, I know my limits.

But one thing good about Ebay is that there will be another good offer. Recently, my patience paid off when I was waiting for a pair of sunglasses for golf...:thumbsup:


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm guilty of over-bidding on eBay I admit it... But it only happened "once" and it'll never happen again.  Unless it's something really cool that I can't get in a local store anymore.


----------

